# Sistema de detección de incendio



## luismigueld88 (Ago 10, 2012)

Les traigo el diseño de un sistema de detección de incendio, yo lo hice y todo funciona bien, en el archivo comprimido esta toda la información que necesitan para realizarlo, diseño de pistas PCB, archivo de simulacion, hojas de datos de dispositivos/elementos y fotos.

*Funcionamiento*
Cuando el sensor de humo sea activado provocara el disparo del 555, actuando sobre el relé, el cual energiza la sirena avisándonos sobre la presencia de incendio. El tiempo de activación de la sirena se ajusta a través del potenciómetro, el pulsador es para dar reset al sensor de humo para que este vuelva a su estado normal de medición y reset al circuito inhibiendo la salida del temporizador y colocando en corte el transistor 2N3904, que a su vez desconecta la salida del relé.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro y gracias por el aporte , prolijo y completo !


----------

